Ask HN: How do you manage multiple projects? - throwawayt856
======
simonblack
Each project gets a specific directory tree. Those directory trees last
indefinitely, though inactive trees are often moved in and out of 'obsolete',
'inactive' and 'current' areas when necessary.

With this long-term maintaining of projects, strict automatic backups are
essential, as are designated archive filesystems where things may reside
gathering dust for decades. (One particular file which I dug up a few months
back is dated 'October 1984'.)

Version control is mainly 'git', though I will sometimes also take snapshot of
a work-tree and work on a fork of that if I believe that a temporary side-
development may become part of the main-line in time.

Being a single operative, I can work on several projects in the course of a
day simply by selecting which one to work on as the muse strikes.

I don't think my way is much different from most other peoples', though of
course we _all_ feel that only ours is the 'one, true, way".

